#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-19
<Ahmuck> chat night!
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-20
<r2d2rogers> here for chat night ....
<r2d2rogers> in arkansas actually
<kwadroke> I'm here too
<kwadroke> for thr most part anyway
<r2d2rogers> cool, I was just debating a run for ice cream
<kwadroke> so what's everyone up to?
<r2d2rogers> just looking at r2d2 sounds for my android phone...
<r2d2rogers> I thought I was past due ....
<kwadroke> Is it a Droid?
<r2d2rogers> nope, Captivate... but still
<r2d2rogers> I figure I can play as I have the nick...
<r2d2rogers> Looks like the Icecream is winning... I'll be back later.
<kwadroke> ok
<kwadroke> get me some too :)
<Ahmuck> will be next week
<kwadroke> sure about that?
<kwadroke> any one running the alpha yet?
<r2d2rogers> nope, I'm still iffy on some parts of 10.04
<r2d2rogers> I'm back on windows for my day job now too :|
<kwadroke> i haven't either
<r2d2rogers> on google plus yet?
<Ahmuck> yes, will be in AR next week :)
<Ahmuck> nite
<r2d2rogers> Ahmuck: wjhat part?
<kwadroke> Yeah, I on G+
<r2d2rogers> the ios app came out today
<r2d2rogers> one of my coworkers was saying that what the last thing he was waiting for to move off facebook entirely
<kwadroke> hopefully it will be open to the public soon
<r2d2rogers> ::Nods::
<Ahmuck> r2d2rogers: clarksville, ozark, lamar, rogersville
<r2d2rogers> Ahmuck: I've just moved to Conway
<Ahmuck> er, sorry russelville
<r2d2rogers> lol
<Ahmuck> kewl, thinking about trying to get NWALUG going again
<r2d2rogers> that makes more sense
<r2d2rogers> yeah I keep hoping for one of the tech groups here in Conway to kick off
<Ahmuck> NWA has large enough communities that each community could hold it's own
<Ahmuck> We've been running NCKLUG here in NCKansas
<Ahmuck> however most of our towns are 1400 people at thier largest
<Ahmuck> average
<Ahmuck> and distances are often 2 hours between groups.  imho, NWA has plenty of linux opportunity
<r2d2rogers>  agree
<r2d2rogers> I would think Little rock would have more activity too
<kwadroke> LR did have activity
<kwadroke> it died out. so did conway
<kwadroke> well, I'm out
<Ahmuck> I need two Linux Kernel Driver Developers in Austin for long term contract that pays 60-70 per hr... I can be reached at travis@seek2employ.com
#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-07-22
<krakrjak> So is Natty a bad Ubuntu release or the worst Ubuntu release?
<kwadroke> not sure, I switched to Lubuntu
<kwadroke> why? having problems?
<krakrjak> Well there is at least one HUGE showstopper that cost me a couple of days.
<krakrjak> Natty cannot boot (even though it's grub2) from a mirrored boot.
<krakrjak> so if you want an mdadm raid1 for /boot to store kernels and boot loader you can do that.
<krakrjak> You just can't actually get it to boot.
<krakrjak> It's a bug in the version of grub they pulled post squeeze release from Debian.
<krakrjak> when the debian tree is the most volatile.
<kwadroke> ah
<krakrjak> Unity is also crap.  Thankfully I'm a KDE SC user so no biggie there.
<kwadroke> then hopefully there will be a patch soon
<krakrjak> weyland is not as stable as the xorg servers.
<krakrjak> The bug is marked as critical and has been since before the release and there is no patch yet.
<kwadroke> I switched before unity came out
<kwadroke> grab a deb from debian maybe?
<krakrjak> Unity is nifty and I've heard that Unity+Compiz is actually quite nice to use.
<krakrjak> maybe
<krakrjak> not possible when you can't boot
<krakrjak> I punted and made two partitions and instead of RAIDing them wrote some hook scripts to sync the partitions when new kernels are installed.
<krakrjak> Also the version of arno-iptables that was sync'd from Debian post release is also broken and the ipv6 support just doesn't work.  Works in Debian squeeze just fine on dual-stacked hosts.
<kwadroke> is it hardware or software raid?
<krakrjak> software
<kwadroke> oh, yeah mdadm
<krakrjak> that really doesn't mean as much as it used to.  mdadm raid can be hardware raid now.
<krakrjak> they added support for the integrated intel controllers to manage them under mdadm.
<krakrjak> also many of the HP controllers can be managed with mdadm now.
<kwadroke> cool
<krakrjak> How's Lubuntu?
<kwadroke> only times I messed with it was for software raid
<kwadroke> works pretty well more me. the grub issue would still exist on it too since it's based off of ubuntu
<kwadroke> I got tired of the gnome bloat
<kwadroke> lxde is a lot lighter weight
<krakrjak> oohh and one more bug.  Was fixed with an update last week.  haskell-platform wasn't installable.
<krakrjak> I've heard that lxde is nice.
<krakrjak> I'm just too hardcore KDE to go to anything else these days.
<krakrjak> Clementine instead of Amarok.
<kwadroke> I left kde back in the 3.5 days
<kwadroke> when ubuntu 5.04 came out
<krakrjak> 3.5...  that's too bad.  You got to miss out on the broken 4.0/4.1/4.2 releases.
<krakrjak> 3.6,7,8,9 were all good solid releases and when I really fell in love with KDE.
<kwadroke> only reason I used kde was that's what Knoppix used at the time
<krakrjak> I switched to it from blackbox/afterstep/gnome 1.x
<kwadroke> and there wasn't a whole lot of differences between kde & gnome at that time
<krakrjak> I liked those, but they lacked the tweakability.
<kwadroke> kde had tweakability
<krakrjak> I hear that from a lot of people, but I find gnome to be limiting in that you can't change the behavior of the gnome-shell without modifying code in many cases.
<kwadroke> but that eventually made me want to switch to something simplier
<kwadroke> never used gnome shell
<kwadroke> I got tired of customizing when I have several pcs, so gnome felt like a better fit
<kwadroke> I can do a lot of customizing with lxde/openbox if I want
<kwadroke> I got to the point of basically building my own lxde
<kwadroke> but it started overlapping too much so I just converted it back
<krakrjak> I have found that I just need to make the customizations and replicate my .kde directories that have configurations I want to the systems I'm using KDE on.
<krakrjak> That works out well and fits the model I use for my skel
<krakrjak> https://www.gitorious.org/krakrjak-skel
<kwadroke> good idea
<krakrjak> I just keep a git repo of program customizations and pick the parts I want for target systems.  So I can do the customizations once and have then anywhere I want.
<krakrjak> Well, I'm going AFK for a bit.  Time to leave work.  TTYL
 * krakrjak waves
<kwadroke> most of my systems are for different things so that wouldn't work for me
<kwadroke> yeah, I'm out too. gota go to LR
<krakrjak> it might for just shell customizations.
<krakrjak> have a safe trip
<kwadroke> ?me waves back
 * kwadroke waves back
<kwadroke> cya later
